# حامض الستريك



## عادل الخطيب (29 مايو 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو افادتي باي معلومات عن طريقه تحضير الحامض او تصنيعه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر محمد (11 يونيو 2007)

تدوير المخلفات / دراسة جدوى مشروع إنتاج حمض السيتريك من الكحـول 

الرجوع إلى: دراسات جدوى تدوير المخلفاتالمصدر : المجلس القومى للمرأة - وحدة المشروعات الصغيرة / تم عمل هذه الدراسات بمساعدة الصندوق الإجتماعى للتنمية .*أولاً : مقدمة *

من المعروف إن احتياجات العالم الآن من حمض السيتريك توفرها الطرق التخميرية التي تمثل نحو 99% من جملة الإنتاج بينما توفر طرق الاستخلاص من الموالح نحو 1% من احتياجات العالم من الحمض هذا وتوفر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حاليا احتياجاتها بنسبة 90% بالوسائل التخميرية وقد حذت معظم الدول حذو أمريكا في إنتاج ما تحتاجه من الحمض بالوسائل التخميرية . 
وتقوم جمهورية مصر العربية باستيراد حوالي 4500 طن سنويا من الحمض بالعملات الصعبة حيث انه لا ينتج في مصر أو في أي من البلاد العربية . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

تعتبر صناعة إنتاج حمض السيتريك بواسطة التخمر من الصناعات الاستراتيجية في الدول المتقدمة حيث انه من الأحماض الهامة التي تدخل في الصناعات الدوائية والصناعات الغذائية . 
وتقدر النسبة التي تستهلك في الصناعات الغذائية بحوالي 60% حيث انه يدخل في المشروبات الغازية وعصير الفواكة والمربات والأغذية المحفوظة ، كذلك تقدر استهلاكه في الصناعات الدوائية بحوالي 10% ، 30% صناعات كيميائية أخري مثل دباغة الجلود وصناعة النسيج وصناعة الأصباغ والأحبار والترسيب الكهربائي وإزالة الصدأ وصناعة المرايا . 
وتستورد جمهورية مصر العربية كل ما تحتاجه من حمض السيتريك وكذلك أملاحه وبالرغم من تزايد الاستهلاك المحلي لهذا الحمض وأملاحه الذي تقدر بحوالي من 8 إلي 10% في العام فإنه لم يتم حتى الآن محاولة إنتاجه في مصر أو أي بلد عربي آخر بالرغم من توافر إمكانيات تحقيق ذلك محليا . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

*تتوافر الخامات اللازمة لهذا المشروع محليا .. *

حيث أن المادة الخام الأساسية التي تستخدم في عملية التخمير متوفرة وهي " المولاس بنوعية " ( مولاس قصب السكر والبنجر ) حيث يصل الإنتاج إلي حوالي نصف مليون طن في العام .. يتم استغلال حوالي الثلث منه محليا في الصناعات التخميرية القائمة ، ويتم تصدير الكمية المتبقية . 
*ومن الخامات المستخدمة أيضا*

في إنتاج الحمض بعض الإضافات مثل حامض الكبريتيك وماء الجير والميثانول . 
*أما الخامات المساعدة :*

حامض فوسفوريك – فورمالين – كربون منشط – عامل مثبط للرغوة – نترات أمونيوم – مبادل كاتيوني – مبادل انيوني . 
*رابعا : المنتجات*

يقوم المشروع بإنتاج حوالي 10 طن من حمض الستيريك كذلك ينتج من هذه الصناعة كميات غير محددة من كبريتات الكالسيوم ( الجبس ) والتي يمكن أن تباع وتضيف إلي رصيد المشروع . 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*

*1 – تحضير حجرات التخمير*
يتم غسيل حجرات التحضير من حوائط وأرضيات بواسطة مطهر الديتول في الماء 2% ، ويتم التعقيم بواسطة مخلوط من الفورمالين 1لتر في 100 جرام برمنجنات البوتاسيوم عند درجة 50ºم لمدة يوم ن ثم بعد ذلك يتم التخلص من بخار الفورمالين باستعمال هيدروكسيد الأمونيوم ، ثم يتم تشغيل دورة الهواء مع ضبط درجة الحرارة عند 45ºم . 
*2 – تحضير الوسط الغذائي*
يتم تحضير الوسط الغذائي بتجفيف مولاس التكرير إلي تركيز حوالي 15% سكر أي حوالي 30% مولاس بواسطة الماء ، ثم يتم التعقيم تحت الضغط لمدة 30دقيقة يصب المولاس بعد التبريد في الصواني المصنوعة من الألومونيوم النقي أو الحديد الذي لا يصدأ ثم يضاف إليها 2.5% ميثانول . 
*3 – حقن الجراثيم *
يتم حقن الوسط الغذائي بواسطة فطر " الاسبرجلس نيجر " المنمي علي وسط غذائي صلب عمره 7 أيام ، ويتم الحقن أما بواسطة تحميل الجراثيم علي كربون نشط بواسطة النشر أو إضافة كل محتوي الفطر إلي الوسط الغذائي . 
*4 – التخمير *
تتم عملية التخمير عند درجة 45ºم لمدة 24 ساعة ثم بعد ذلك تخفض إلي درجة حرارة 28-35ºم في وجود هواء بمعدل حوالي 7 أضعاف حجم حجرة التخمير / ساعة ، ونسبة رطوبة من 60-70% لمدة تحضين 10-11 يوم . 
*5 – فصل الفطر والرواسب بعد التخمير *
بعد عملية التخمير يتم فصل سائل التخمر من نموات الفطر بواسطة الترشيح ، حيث يتم غسيل الفطر بالماء ، ويضاف إلي السائل التخميري . 
*6 – الترسيب *
يتم ترسيب حمض الستيريك الناتج من عملية التخمير علي هيئة سترات الكالسيوم الغير قابلة لذوبان بإضافة مستحلب من هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم "25% أو كسيد كالسيوم في الماء " إلي السائل التخميري بعد رفع درجة حرارته إلي 80-85º بواسطة البخار مع التقليب المستمر حتى يصل المحلول إلي أس ايدروجيني 6-7 . 
*7 – فصل سترات الكالسيوم *
بعد انتهاء عملية الترسيب تفصل سترات الكالسيوم بواسطة الطرد المركزي أو الترشيح ، ثم يتم غسيل سترات الكالسيوم بالماء البارد علي أن تحتوي حوالي 10% رطوبة . 
*8 – استرجاع الحامض من سترات الكالسيوم *
يتم عمل معلق من سترات الكالسيوم في الماء (30%) ثم يضاف حامض الكبريتيك المركز ببطء شديد مع التقليب المستمر مع مراقبة الاس الهيدروجين لوسط التفاعل حتى اس هيدروجين 1.1 مع ملاحظة عدم رفع درجة الحرارة أكثر من (30-35ºم). 
*9 – فصل محلول حمض الستيريك من كبريتات الكالسيوم*
يفصل محلول حمض الستيريك من كبريتات الكالسيوم (الجبس) بواسطة الترشيح بعد غسلها لاسترجاع محلول الحامض المتبقي ويضاف ماء الغسيل إلي المحلول الأصلي . 
*10- تنقية محلول حمض الستيريك *
يمرر محلول حمض الستيريك الناتج علي عمود من الكربون النشط لازالة اللون حتي يتم الحصول علي محلول عديم اللون ، ثم بعد ذلك يمرر المحلول علي مهد من المبادل الكايتوني للتخلص من الكايتونات . 
*11- البلورة *
*وتتم بواسطة أربعة معدات هي علي التوالي :*


المبخر تحت تفريغ لمحلول حمض السيتريك ويتم التسخين بواسطة بخار ماء من الغلاية يمر خلال مواسير التسخين .
المبلور ويقوم بفصل بللورات حمض الستيريك
الطارد المركزي ويقوم بطرد السوائل من البلورات
المجفف ويقوم بتجفيف البلورات عن طريق هواء ساخن عند درجة 40ºم ليتم في النهاية الحصول علي حمض الستيريك المتبلور .
*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مساحة 20×15متر مغطاة ومزودة بنظام للصرف جيد مع وجود مصادر للتهوية الطبيعية والصناعية . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*


يحتاج المشروع إلي 120 طن بخار شهريا بضغط 4.5 ضغط جوي ودرجة حرارة 160-170ºم .
كذلك يحتاج المشروع إلي 150ºم3 المياه شهريا ( من المياه النقية ) .
كذلك يحتاج المشروع إلي مياه التشغيل إلي500م3شهريا
كذلك يزود الموقع الكهربي لاحتياج المشروع إلي 9000ك .وات شهريا وتبلغ تكلفة المستلزمات الخدمية بالمشروع حوالي 2750جنيه . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*





حوض خلط مزود بقلاب






معقم بالبخار (اتوكلاف)






خزان






مبرد بالماء ( مبادل حرارى )






سخان (مبادل حرارى)






مضخة –ضاغط هوائي






صينية






مرشح ضاغط






مرشح طرد مركزي






جهاز تبخير






مجفف






خزان






خزان ترسيب






أعمدة للكربون نشط






جهاز بلورة






مضخة






شبكة مواسير وصمامات






غلاية




*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة *



تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة




*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات شهريا :*




احتياج المشروع من الخامات




*إجمالي الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور)12180 جنيه . *
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*




الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع




*(7) العمالة :*




العمالة





عدد الورديات :وردية واحدة
عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات
*(8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا) :*




منتجات المشروع




*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 105000 جنيه . *
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

يعبأ حمض الستيريك في عبوات من البلاستيك زنة 1كجم ويوضع عليها ملصق باسم المنتج ومكان وتاريخ الإنتاج ويراعي نظافة العبوات البلاستيكية قبل التعبئة وإحكام الغلق بعد التعبئة . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*


التأكد من تهوية المكان جيدا وخلوه من الحشرات والميكروبات والفطريات مع الصيانة الدورية لمعدات التهوية وإجراء النظافة بانتظام .
استخدام قفازات وكمامات للعاملين في المشروع وخاصة القائمين علي تعبئة المنتج النهائي في العبوات البلاستيكية .
الاهتمام بشكل العبوة النهائية وإحكام الغلق والمظهر الخارجي لها .
*(11) التسويق :*


شركات الكيماويات مثل الشركة العامة للتجارة والكيماويات وشركة الجمهورية للكيماويات .
الأسواق والسوبر ماركت ومحلات البقالة الكبيرة .
شركات الصناعات الغذائية والأغذية المحفوظة .
*وتبلغ مصاريف التسويق 250جنيه /شهر .*


----------



## عادل الخطيب (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ناصر


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ياترى 
كم تكلف المكائن للتشغيل ؟ وهل هنالك صناعات محليه لذلك


----------



## abu musa (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا 
لدي سوال ما هو الفرق بين Citric Acid Hydrus And Dehydrus


----------



## makhlouf (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي 
بدعتنا


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (26 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....... لكن السؤال المهم كم هو مردود التفاعل البيولوجي هذا ؟ :81:


----------



## وضاحة (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
اخي عبد الكريم عيسى ماذا تعني بمردود التفاعل البيولوجي؟


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (29 مارس 2008)

*شرح*

:2::2: أقصد بارك الله فيك أن التفاعلات التي تتم بواسطة عمل البكتيريا مثل عملية التخمر لانتاج الكحول أو انتاج الاحماض مثل حمض الخل وحمض الستريك هو تفاعل بين وسط كائن حي البكتيريا ووسط جامد وهو مجموعة الاغذية التي تقدم لهذه البكتريا.
أغلب التفاعلات التي أعرفها مردودها حساس جدا للعوامل مثل: تركيز البكتريا كمية الاكسجين المستهلك , نسبة المواد السكرية الى نسبة العوامل المساعدة فيتامينات واملاح معدنية , PH, الوسط visosity , سرعة الخلط , وجود بكتريا طفيلية ...... الشرح يطول:63::63::63:
لهذا يكون فيما أعرف مردود التفاعل 35 كغ ستريك لكل 100 كغ سكريات فهل هذا ينطبق على موضوعنا ؟:2::2:


----------



## egyptionman85 (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا اسف ولكن هذا الموضوع هو كله خطا فالارقام الموجوده هذه ومثال ذلك الغلاية الان ثمنها هى 200.000 جمنية مصرى وغير ذلك بكثير من التفاوت فى الاسعار ولكنه مشروع مربح جدا نرجو من الذين يكتبون الدراسات التحرى فى الصدق فى المشروع


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور علىجهدك


----------



## h2so4 (14 فبراير 2010)

[_*الله يجزيك الخير اخي ناصر على الموضوع انا مشروع تخرجي عن حمض الخل وكتيييييييير استفدت مشكور*_[/


----------



## h2so4 (14 فبراير 2010)

اسفة بقصد حمض الليمون


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير . ممكن توضح كيفية أسنخلاص حامض السرتيك من الميثانول حيث يتوفر عندنا بكميات كبيرة


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

